
Solar power from 'the dark side' unlocked by a new formula - conse_lad
https://www.purdue.edu/newsroom/releases/2019/Q4/solar-power-from-the-dark-side-unlocked-by-a-new-formula.html
======
gus_massa
The result about semi-transparent solar cells look interesting, but the press
release is annoying.

It is not a formula, it's a theoretical model for multiple junction solar
cells that has as a result a formula.

It's not 'the dark side'. IIUC they never use the temperature difference or
something like that from the dark side. They just have semi transparent solar
cells, so the can put another cell in tandem.

